# Hours of light to promote Breeding????



## dgarrett (Aug 6, 2010)

Does having the lights on promote breeding in Cichlids? How many hours? Is standard room light enough or is Aquarium Lights better? Thanks for any help...dgarrett


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

When I want fish to spawn I mimic the hours of light to the hours the sun is up.  Yes, it has an impact on the fish.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Funny, my cons freak out anytime I turn the light on, and I have it dimmed by some silk leaves... hmmm


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Convicts do not need impact, others do...


----------



## dgarrett (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for your replys. Would 12 hrs on 12 hrs off be a good start or ???..thanks dgarrett


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

My lights are on in the fish room sometimes from 5:30 am to 10:00 pm if I really want a lot of fry to deal with. Lately they are on from 5:30am-8:00am then back on from 7:00pm-10:00pm. My tanks are overrun with fry so the lights are staying off, some fish like the convicts do ot care... they still produce.


----------

